# Long sleeve



## kreil45 (Dec 2, 2014)

Looking for a good long sleeve shirt to wear under my uniform shirt (short sleeve). Dont want to pay a lot and one that won't stretch out by the end of the shift.


----------



## BigDEMT (Dec 2, 2014)

Keep an eye on the Cabela's website. They often have hunting gear sales and the thermals they sell are as good as the big brand names.


----------



## OnceAnEMT (Dec 2, 2014)

I wear a long sleeve underarmor shirt that is a size or 2 up as my undershirt whenever I'm on a search and not wearing the long sleeve team shirt. I go a size or 2 up because I don't care for the compression (which actually doesn't feel so good after hours of wear), but for the coverage.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 4, 2014)

I wear under armor as well. Usually just one size up though. In the winter I usually wear long sleeve uniform shorts though. I have to wear long sleeves because of tattoos. I personally can't stand wearing a regular long sleeve shirt under my uniform shirt, drives me crazy.


----------



## BraydenNegron (Dec 18, 2014)

Lots of online website out there, check out, choose one that gives you good quality jacket at fair price.


----------



## Kevinf (Dec 18, 2014)

You can keep an eye on this link: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00HSHRN80/

They are mock-neck long-sleeve non-compression synthetic shirts. They were going for $9.00 (reg $49.99) and I bought 5. Really good quality, comfortable, and warm. Hopefully there will be more! They were available in black, white, grey, and light blue.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 20, 2014)

Under Armor when I work in the city and we are posted in the truck all day. I can keep the ambulance cool enough not to overheat, and it's perfect for short stints outside. 

At the station during the winter I wear a long sleeved agency T shirt. I suck up wearing the uniform shirt over it for breakfast and then I usually don't really wear it after that. No one can tell with a softshell, lightweight down vest, and high vis coat on top of that anyway.


----------



## WildlandEMT89 (Dec 21, 2014)

I havent had to use these but have heard good things.

http://www.tat2x.com/cover-a-tattoo-s/1817.htm


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 21, 2014)

WildlandEMT89 said:


> I havent had to use these but have heard good things.
> 
> http://www.tat2x.com/cover-a-tattoo-s/1817.htm


I wore those when I worked for AMR since I had to keep tattoos covered. They work ok, they fall down sometimes though


----------

